# Feeder Track for Temporary Unitrack Layout



## Gameboy900 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I am planning on making a temporary Kato Unitrack Layout that goes around the outside of a 10x11 foot room. It will be mostly using the double concrete track for a double mainline. I was wondering how many feeder track I would need and if there was a way to easily hide cables under the track leading to one power source. Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That Kato double track is an interesting product. Checking the
Kato site is the first time I've seen it. I'm in HO.

To your question about drops: For a layout that size it is 
generally recommended to have a power drop from the
track to a buss approximately every 6 feet or so. If you
plan DCC, allow the buss to terminate. Do not make it
into a loop. It should connect to your power pack or
controller in the approximate center of the buss for
most even power distribution.

I see, in the pictures that there appears to be an open
channel under the track sections. Is that intended 
to provide a space for your cables?

Using the standard types of track, flex etc. the power
buss is usually run under the table and the track
power connections thru drilled holes beside the
track.

Don


----------



## Gameboy900 (Jul 24, 2012)

The layout will be DCC. I don't think the space under the track will be able house cables. Also drilling holes is not an option because the layout will be put together on the ground. So I will probably have to run the wires next to the track. What wire sizes will I need to use as the bus?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Gameboy900 said:


> Hi, I am planning on making a temporary Kato Unitrack Layout that goes around the outside of a 10x11 foot room. It will be mostly using the double concrete track for a double mainline. I was wondering how many feeder track I would need and if there was a way to easily hide cables under the track leading to one power source. Thanks!


I was looking at my kato track n scale there is a slot where the tracks join together it looks big enough to pass wire through. there is 1 slot on each side under the rail.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

It is very expensive I'm glad I bought most of my stuff years ago.


----------

